
Show HN: PagerNation – A simple, free, and secure browser-based intercom - truetaurus
https://pagernation.com/
======
modernyogihippy
Another idea.

Show who is talking currently. If there are more than 2 people in a convo it
would be nice to have a visual of everyone there and who is talking when.

Also this would be an interesting feature for people who do podcasts and want
to involve their listeners, however, there should be a way to limit or a way
for the owner of the channel to grant privileges to when people can talk so
not everyone jumps in at once.

~~~
truetaurus
Added who is currently talking! and able to see who is in the room!

------
geeeeee
Can I use this to notify people in a building that food is being served out in
front of the building?(shelter)

~~~
truetaurus
It is not the exact use case I was thinking about but I suppose it could. All
I would say is try it out :)

------
butz
Adapt UI for mobile phones with huge easy accessible "talk" button, make title
ant instructions smaller, to fit in tiny mobile screens.

~~~
truetaurus
Just made it a little more mobile friendly!

------
butz
How about adding keyboard controls? E.g. hold one of keyboard keys to talk,
instead mouse button?

~~~
truetaurus
Added press space bar to talk!

------
BrandonSmith
This does look interesting.

When I tested, I noted a lot of latency. It seems the audio is not sent over
WS until the capture is complete.

Even after finishing a recording, the other side did not receive and hear it
for up to 20 seconds.

~~~
adrianpike
> It seems the audio is not sent over WS until the capture is complete.

The info block indicates this is by design - 20s seems like a lot of latency,
but possibly if it's got to pull down the entire audio blob before it can
start playing?

~~~
truetaurus
Hmm maybe you could explain that further? not sure what you mean? Or do you
have any recommendations what this could mean for me to do?

------
mieses
starts clear then it starts to stutter. possibly this happens if one person
starts to record while listening to a message.

~~~
truetaurus
I am not sure it is that, but I def trying to figure out what is causing it
but so far no luck

------
truetaurus
Any feedback is welcomed :)

~~~
butz
Looks like it does not work on Firefox, console shows "uncaught exception:
Object" error. And progress bar goes way out of button.

~~~
truetaurus
Which FireFox version? worked for me

~~~
butz
Firefox 75.0 (64-bit) on Windows 7 with Tracking Protection and uBlock on.
Doesn't work with both turned off either.

~~~
butz
Error occurs when microphone is not plugged in and when I deny microphone
permission in browser. Probably a very rare case, but my microphone connection
is a bit wonky and sometimes I have to re-plug it to work. It would be awesome
if your app showed that I might have a problem on my end.

~~~
truetaurus
I see cool, ill look into some better error handling!

